# Clockworkmod on every reboot (I want it to happen!)



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been on a handful of roms where clockworkmod started on every reboot, (versions of Liberty3, toggle on VorteX). I'm currently running the CM9 Beta and would love to turn on a reboot in to clockwork every time. I've had two instances where tweaking system files left me in a bootloop. There's no reason that this should require an SBF if I can just be set up to go to clockwork first on every boot. When I've needed to SBF, for one reason or another ADB doesn't start, so I can't adb reboot recovery.

So, what's the best way to make sure I get sent to clockwork every time I turn the phone on?


----------

